
Ask HN: How do I find a freelance graphic designer? - 0xfaded
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m currently in the very first stages of founding my company, and I need some graphic design work done.<p>If you google for &quot;how to find a freelance graphic designer&quot;, the results are either all noise from freelancer.com&#x2F;99design style shops, or blog posts from designers complaining about the former.<p>A little math suggest the expected value of entering a design contest is sub $10, so I can see why designers may have a gripe.<p>Then occasionally I stumble across a blog of a freelancer, but the art work doesn&#x27;t fit the style I&#x27;m looking for.<p>Ideally I&#x27;d find someone to work with longer term.<p>Is there some aggregator of designer portfolios somewhere?<p>Thanks.
======
indescions_2017
Dribble

[https://dribbble.com/](https://dribbble.com/)

Behance

[https://www.behance.net/](https://www.behance.net/)

~~~
0xfaded
Thank you, behance was exactly the type of thing I was looking for

------
stephenr
There are usually designers on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384263)

------
beeshustlebrian
HI, we are marketing and branding agency based in New York City skilled at
graphic design. We have worked with Heroin Bikes, BAM Music, ARTYA, Frojo,
Axielles and Cramberry and others. Contact me @BeesHustleBrian on Twitter if
you want to schedule a chat.

